# Tell me your favorite character in "The Hobbit!"



## Dr. Jane (May 5, 2003)

Don't be shy! Please tell me which character you like best in " The Hobbit." Everyone's opinion is valued!


----------



## YayGollum (May 5, 2003)

Oo! Yay! My favorite would have to be Gollum. Then Thorin. Then Beorn.


----------



## FoolOfATook (May 5, 2003)

My favorite is Bilbo. Pretty boring, I suppose, but there it is.


----------



## Eliot (May 5, 2003)

Ooooooh... too tough. I don't have a single favorite, but have three absolute favorites: Bilbo, Gandalf, and Thorin. Smaller favorites include: 

Gwaihir (even though he has a small role),
Bard,
various Dwarves of the company,
and Gollum.


----------



## Theoden_king (May 6, 2003)

Perhaps this should have been made a poll? hmm

well anyway my favourite would probably be Smaug then Gollum. On a lesser scale I liked Gandalf and Beorn as well.


----------



## nollaig (May 6, 2003)

Smaug but I also liked Bombur


----------



## Celebthôl (May 6, 2003)

Gandalf , Elrond, and Bard i guess and then Kili and Fili but its sad when they die


----------



## Gandalf White (May 7, 2003)

It's Bilbo for me too! I just love how he bumbles along and always comes out on top. Next is Gandalf, then Beorn. 



















.....and very possibly Gollum.....


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 7, 2003)

Gandalf wins my vote. I am always drawn by that which seems magical and has much more to him/her than we get to see. Gandalf definitely fits that description.

Bilbo's transition from a shy hobbit into an adventurer and cunning thief is fascinating - he would be my second favourite.


----------



## Idril (May 8, 2003)

It would have to be Bilbo - this poor little confused hobbit, who was dragged into an adventure involuntarily and being exposed to the big wide world. And Bombur.


----------



## Ice Man (May 8, 2003)

Balin and Bilbo.


----------



## Legolas3363 (May 8, 2003)

Im gonna hafta go with Thorin because of his Honor, and for some reason i just like his style


----------



## Gandalf White (May 8, 2003)

I remember that while reading it for the first time Thorin used drive me up a wall with his arrogance. Over time I've come to like him though.


----------



## Dr. Jane (May 9, 2003)

Wow! There are a lot of Bilbo people out there!


----------



## Annushka (May 14, 2003)

I loved the Dragon. He was smart, funny and didn`t care about looking nice


----------



## Lantarion (May 14, 2003)

I _loathe_ Bilbo in the Hobbit, at least in the first few chapters! His way of talking is so annoying, I can't even explain it..! 
Gandalf is quite nice in the Hobbit too, but I always liked Beorn the most; he was all cuddly.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (May 14, 2003)

*sings* Bilbo, Bilbo Baggins.


----------



## Aulë (May 14, 2003)

Balin and Dwalin.


----------



## Gandalf White (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ol'gaffer _
> **sings* Bilbo, Bilbo Baggins.  *


 *Wishes Ol' Gaffer had not reminded him of that truly horrid........thingy..... 


Lol, not liking Bilbo??? That's rather hard to comprehend! (For me at least.) 

So you're saying your view of him changed through the book? Why so? Because of his 'growing up' during the adventures he had?


----------



## baragund (May 14, 2003)

My favorites are a toss-up between Gandalf and Beorn. Gandalf because of his great one-liners and comebacks, and Beorn because he is such a tough Son of a Gun and he doesn't take any guff from anybody.

This may sound wierd but I also love the trolls. They're hilarious! Every time I read the passage where they argue over the "burra-hobbit" and what to do with the dwarves, it just cracks me up.


----------



## Beleg (May 14, 2003)

Beorn is the best. 

*Is horrified at the thought of Beorn being cuddly-cuddly*


----------



## Maeglin (May 16, 2003)

My favorite is Bard, for he slew Smaug and because of his wisdom.


----------



## Theoden_king (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gandalf White _
> *I remember that while reading it for the first time Thorin used drive me up a wall with his arrogance. Over time I've come to like him though. *



I completely agree, when he didn't lift a finger at Bilbo's house to help the other dwarves clean up I thought he was so arrogant but he kind of grows on you


----------



## Emma (May 22, 2003)

Beorn by far.

He had such a nice little home, had some realy funny lines, and can get real serious when he needs to take care of business.


----------



## Gandalf White (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maeglin _
> *My favorite is Bard, for he slew Smaug and because of his wisdom. *


 For some reason Bard just gets on my nerves. Never liked the guy, don't think I ever will.....


----------



## Aglarthalion (May 31, 2003)

My two favourite characters (from which I cannot decide on a particular favourite) are Gollum, and Gandalf.


----------



## Turin (Jun 1, 2003)

My favorite would be Beorn or Elrond.


----------



## Holly (Jun 2, 2003)

My favourite characters are ...
Gandalf and Bilbo. 
I like Gandalf because he helped the dwarves and Bilbo every time they got into trouble, and I like Bilbo because he helped the dwarves when Gandalf wasn't there.

I know this because I have just finished reading The Hobbit.


----------



## Elf Goddess (Jun 3, 2003)

Gandalf


----------



## Arvedui (Jun 4, 2003)

I would prefer that you also explain why this or that person is your favourite, so that we can avoid the one-word posts. 

Okay?


----------



## Hobbit Child (Jun 8, 2003)

Bilbo is so down-to-earth, so stupid, and so homey and yet he is the real hero. I think this makes him the best. He is someone you can relate to and almost feel yourself grow and change and conquer with him.

How someone can like both Bilbo and Gollum at the same time is completely beyond me Maybe I'm just stupid.


----------



## Turin (Jun 9, 2003)

I hate Bilbo in the hobbit! He's such a wimp and he doesn't fight in the battle of five armies


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 9, 2003)

I'm not a huge fan of Bilbo in _The Hobbit_. My favorite is Gandalf, then Beorn, and Thorin comes in third.


----------



## Turin (Jun 9, 2003)

I wonder who would win a fight between Beorn and Turin


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 9, 2003)

It would depend on whether Beorn was in the form of a man, or a bear. If he was in the form of a bear, I would say that Túrin would have no trouble considering that he had Gurthang. On the other hand, if Beorn was in the form of a man, and equally armed, I would say that it would be an even match.


----------



## Turin (Jun 9, 2003)

How do you put the accent on Turin? Beorn wouln't have any way of blocking a strike from Gurthang.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 9, 2003)

While holding down the Control key, push ' and then u. Then let go of the Control key. 

EDIT: the above instructions don't work on TTF for some reason.  Try this: while holding down the Alt key, push 0 2 5 0 on the keypad. Then let up on the Alt key.

ALT + 0 + 2 + 5 + 0 = ú


----------



## MatthewLover (Jun 12, 2003)

my favorite character would have to be Gandalf because he is so wise and everyone loves him as family.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elendil3119_
> While holding down the Control key, push ' and then u. Then let go of the Control key.
> 
> EDIT: the above instructions don't work on TTF for some reason.  Try this: while holding down the Alt key, push 0 2 5 0 on the keypad. Then let up on the Alt key.
> ...


Gosh, how difficult and impractical! European keyboards have a single button that you press before the vowel to get the accent(s). Nyah nyah! 

Oops, sorry; back to topic


----------



## Turin (Jun 13, 2003)

Well I still haven't figured out how to do it. I'm on a mac right now so It might be different.


----------



## Manveru (Jun 19, 2003)

*GANDALF*

I always liked him...from the begining of ''The Hobbit'' until the end of ''The Lord of the Rings''
This old man (*cough* the nobel Wizard) is the greatest!!


----------



## ely (Jun 21, 2003)

Smaug, because he was a dragon and I like dragons  

And Gollum also for he seemed cute and knew some really nice riddles...


----------



## Popqueen62 (Jul 15, 2003)

*Thorin*

My definite favorite was Thorin because of the fact that he had such honor and he was pretty cool. Then I like Bilbo because he was constantly contributing to the cause, and not really until the end was he truly paid back, despite that he kept helping.


----------



## Mithrandread (Jul 16, 2003)

My favorite Hobbit character is Gandalf, of course. Why? Because he is wise, and a natural leader, yet he is very down-to earth. I mean, goodness, he smokes! And, he gives cool fireworks shows! Understand that maybe I'm cheating a bit. My impressions of him are based not only on The Hobbit, but LOTR as well. Gandalf (Mithrandir) has a very complex personality, which draws me to him. He and I have many of the same traits. He can be extremely irritating, yet boundlessly compassionate. Though he often brings dark tidings, he also brings comfort and unexpected help in times of trouble. He knows and understands his wisdom, yet, he knows also his limitations.

I also liked Elrond. Again, I am basing my impressions on more than The Hobbit, but even in that tale, you can sense the timelessness and wisdom of Elrond.

I also liked Balin, Dori, and Dwalin because they seemed to be good and compassionate folks, even if they did get irritated with Bilbo sometimes.


----------



## king theoden (Jul 21, 2003)

Bilbo and Gandalf.


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 1, 2003)

I like Bilbo as he was pretty hilarious, as were Gandalf and Beorn. Though I didn't take much of a fancy to Thorin, I liked his nephews, Fili and Kili and Balin was nice, though Bombur was kind of annoying, but the other Dwarves don't have a big enough role to be noteworthy.


----------



## Eledhwen (Aug 2, 2003)

*BILBO!*

Bilbo by far! His character goes from being a fat batchelor whose dreams and fancies are all behind him. He doesn't want adventures and forgets he's invited a wizard to tea on Wednesday. He hasn't even the strength of character to say 'bog off' to a bunch of strange Dwarves who invite themselves to tea, yet when it comes to the crunch, the real Bilbo steps forward - a little fat middle-aged hero who is never under any illusion that the mission he has undertaken is dangerous and foolhardy. His courage does not come from the blindness to mortality that infects the adventurous in their youth, but from absolute necessity to get a job done. I can almost see him tutting and raising his eyes heavenward as he draws sting to fight the spiders, or follows the captured dwarves into the Elven King's halls. He's all the more courageous because he's frightened at the same time.

Great character! No wonder the world clamoured for a sequel.


----------



## jimmyboy (Aug 9, 2003)

There are several wonderful characters here. Balin, Bilbo, Gandalf of course, and Beorn. Then there's Bard, who is a great man.


----------



## Laereth (Aug 12, 2003)

I like Gandalf and they way he slips in and out of the story


----------



## Niirewen (Aug 12, 2003)

I would also have to say that Gandalf is my favorite character, with Beorn at a close second.


----------



## jlday (Aug 14, 2003)

I love Smaug!!!!
And the Mirkwood elves. My sister and I 
carried on for days about them.


----------



## Tinuvien21 (Sep 8, 2003)

*Fave Character*

Mine too! Smaug is the best! Dragons are the coolest animal...that'd be cool if dragons were still around...good dragons that is.


----------



## Kahmûl (Sep 13, 2003)

My Favourite character in the Hobbit would have to be Bombur.


----------



## Amarië (Sep 21, 2003)

i liked Gandalf, Smaug and Beorn!


----------



## -LaDy ArAgOrN- (Dec 22, 2003)

Gandalf.. i've always loved him even in the movies.


----------



## JOSHUASIGEP44 (Dec 22, 2003)

Roac, if for no oher reason than he was just differnet


----------



## Galadriel (Dec 22, 2003)

Hmmm....my favorite would have to be Gandalf. I don't know really know why I like him so much. Maybe because you could always look to him in trouble and he had a way out.


----------



## Persephone (Dec 29, 2003)

Bilbo of course! I loved Bilbo Baggins. My next favorite character was Balin. But Bilbo takes the cake. I even like him better than Frodo.

When I was first introduced to Middle-Earth, the person who gave me the books told me to specifically start the reading with The Hobbit. That I should not read the trilogy before reading the hobbit because according to him, it'll spoil everything. Well, I'll never know if it was true, cause I followed his advise, and I did enjoy readin the hobbit. Actually I've read it about 5 times before I began Fellowship of the ring.

Just today, I passed by the bookstore and saw a book called War of the Ring, which according to the synopsis is the part of the story from the end of The Hobbit to the beginning of the Fellowship of the Ring. Have to get myself a copy of that.

Has anyone read that?


----------



## Saermegil (Dec 30, 2003)

My favourite charcters would have to be Gandalf, for his wit and his perfect timinig. Bilbo, becaused of the evolution he goes through during the book.
And of course Beorn. I love the scene when he calls the company outside to show thwm the Goblin and the wolf.


----------



## Kelonus (Dec 31, 2003)

My favorite character is Gandalf.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 31, 2003)

My favorite character is Butterbur — this guy has the best of both worlds!

Lotho


----------



## Morgan LeFay (Jan 18, 2004)

Oh, I've read The Hobbit long time ago, but I remember, that I liked Bilbo, because he changed during the journey, then Gandalf, because he slips in and out, but always is around when they need him. and I liked the creature Gollum, because I hadn't met a character like that before.


----------



## Baruk Khazad! (Jan 29, 2004)

1) Thorin
2) Bombur
3) Gandalf


----------



## meneldor (Jan 30, 2004)

without a doubt Dain Ironfoot, i wish there had been more written about him.


----------



## Holly (Feb 11, 2004)

*Do You Like Them?*



Idril said:


> It would have to be Bilbo - this poor little confused hobbit, who was dragged into an adventure involuntarily and being exposed to the big wide world. And Bombur.



YES I LIKE BILBO ASWELL AND I ALSO LIKE GANDALF


----------



## JennyDolfen (Feb 11, 2004)

Thorin Oakenshield! The only Dwarf I ever loved.


----------



## Tinuvien21 (Feb 11, 2004)

I have a few: Bilbo, Balin, Bombur,Beorn,(Funny how these first ones all start with a B.) Smaug, and Gandalf.


----------



## Garwen (Feb 28, 2004)

*Favorite Hobbit Charactor*

Gandalf, because he is mysterious and wize I think that there is more to that Wizard then meets the eye.


----------



## Morfea (Feb 28, 2004)

Hehe..i like Fili and Kili..they were funny..and Also Bombur was cool..


----------



## Hikaru (Mar 8, 2004)

It's a toss-up between Gandalf and Smaug.
I like Gandalf even better in LOTR. In fact, the only thing the trilogy might possibly be lacking is a dragon....


----------



## bilbo_baggins55 (Mar 12, 2004)

Gonna have to say Bilbo  Gandalf is probably tied w/ Thorin for second though.


----------



## Orcrist (Mar 19, 2004)

I got a kick out of the Trolls. Their bickering was kind of funny I thought.


----------



## Dallandra (Mar 31, 2004)

I think Smaug and Bilbo are my favorites... But I also like Fili and Kili!


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya (Mar 31, 2004)

Gandalf was probably my fav in the Hobbit. Though I just realized my memory of it is rapidly fading and I couldn't have named the dwarves there if I hadn't seen their names here...


----------



## Helcaraxë (Apr 2, 2004)

"The Dolfo," a.k.a. Gandalf.


----------



## Samwise_hero (Apr 6, 2004)

i guess Gandalf and Thorin......


----------



## Popo Foxburr (Apr 7, 2004)

Beorn was my favorite.


----------



## Elias (Apr 12, 2004)

Thorin without a question but I also liked the other dwarves!


----------

